# drywall coures?



## englishshane (Feb 9, 2011)

i am wondering if there are any coures in bc canada that i could challange to get a drywall qulifecation. ( sorry cant spell)


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

BCWCA (British Columbia Wall and Ceiling Association) have a program/courses you can take to get your trade ticket. You can also challenge the test. They have one to be a wall and ceiling installer, thatd be your steel stud assemblies, drywall and taping. and I hear they have a taping one. it has no course but you get a certificate for challenging the test and passing I hear. Id recommend at least buying the text books and giving them a quick pass through before challenging the test. and if you got the time, take the courses! but that takes some serious time. But you get government grants for taking the courses. 2000 for A and B and 2000 for C and D which is when youd get your red seal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> BCWCA (British Columbia Wall and Ceiling Association) have a program/courses you can take to get your trade ticket. You can also challenge the test. They have one to be a wall and ceiling installer, thatd be your steel stud assemblies, drywall and taping. and I hear they have a taping one. it has no course but you get a certificate for challenging the test and passing I hear. Id recommend at least buying the text books and giving them a quick pass through before challenging the test. and if you got the time, take the courses! but that takes some serious time. But you get government grants for taking the courses. 2000 for A and B and 2000 for C and D which is when youd get your red seal.


hey,that would be a easy $2000 bucks for me,and I would not even half to study,Plus you get a pretty Red seal too ,how could you not want to take the test:yes:

Is that why your in Aussie land drywall king,did you not get a pretty red seal ,did you fail the test :jester:

Maybe we should get a copy of that test and put it on DWT ,I wonder how many guys on this site would fail it :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey,that would be a easy $2000 bucks for me,and I would not even half to study,Plus you get a pretty Red seal too ,how could you not want to take the test:yes:
> 
> Is that why your in Aussie land drywall king,did you not get a pretty red seal ,did you fail the test :jester:
> 
> Maybe we should get a copy of that test and put it on DWT ,I wonder how many guys on this site would fail it :whistling2:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I did the A and B module so far, not C and D, half the test was a piece of cake, then second part..... less easy 

they ask stuff that, fine, its interesting to know, but no one in their right mind will ever need to remember it (even though you do because we're all crazy that way)

things like how far a screw needs to penetrate the drywall paper, apparently its like 1/32

and lots of screw patterns and formations depending on the wall types and materails. itll drive ya nuts. I would definetly recommend the books.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We know everything here ,fire away,ask us some questions :yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We know everything here ,fire away,ask us some questions :yes:


OK, if nothing sticks to teflon, how do they get the teflon to stick to the pan????????:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> OK, if nothing sticks to teflon, how do they get the teflon to stick to the pan????????:whistling2:


It's one sided teflon, kinda like a one way mirror.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

:whistling2:Take a spelling course first. Sheesh, put 'English' in your user name, then butcher the language.

I really do not want to be a spelling cop, but it really does reflect badly on the rest of us.


----------



## englishshane (Feb 9, 2011)

thats why im a plasterer from england hence the english in the front of my username, i never done well at school coz i knew i was never going to work for NASA. now f*&k off your boring me :whistling2:.

. thanks for the coures info people. sorry about the bad words i just dont like people that take the piss


SORRY *COURSE* DONT WANT PEOPLE THINKING WE ARE ALL STUPID


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldnt find many of the "tests" from the course in my little office here, but just two random questions. Should be easy.

1) The Shaft wall stud has two rows of discontinous slotting in the web that improve "blank" and "blank"

2) The 2 1/4" Shaft wall stud provides a "blank" (ill give you a hint, its a measurement) air cavity for services.

There are not multiple answers. only one correct answer. It could be argued im sure because man oh man did we argue in class, but they do not care, if its not the answer in the book. its wrong


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I couldnt find many of the "tests" from the course in my little office here, but just two random questions. Should be easy.
> 
> 1) The Shaft wall stud has two rows of discontinous slotting in the web that improve "blank" and "blank"
> 
> ...


1) that reduce heat transfer and facilitate heat dissipation?
2)1-1/2"?


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We know everything here ,fire away,ask us some questions :yes:


Yep, some guys are just Niagara Fall of drywall trade, you can listen for hours 
But, seriously, are there some books/courses in Ontario? What's the structuring/licensing (or certificating) body in ON?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> 1) that reduce heat transfer and facilitate heat dissipation?
> 2)1-1/2"?


Close! resistance to heat transfer is correct, other one is noise transfer though. close though!!!

and 1 1/2" is right.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> We know everything here ,fire away,ask us some questions :yes:


Why are our sheep so much better looking than yours?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Close! resistance to heat transfer is correct, other one is noise transfer though. close though!!!
> 
> and 1 1/2" is right.


Sweet...as long as they let me bring my laptop and they have wireless I'm golden! 

Yeah, I googled it:icon_redface:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Why are our sheep so much better looking than yours?


b/c we had to import ours from the yanks :thumbup::jester:


----------



## texturemaker (Dec 14, 2009)

*Better looking sheep*

Hey kiwiman, in Wales. the sheep are quite gorgeous you know, so fluffy & tempting, don't take a lot of convincing either lol


----------



## englishshane (Feb 9, 2011)

welsh people and there sheep:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

texturemaker said:


> Hey kiwiman, in Wales. the sheep are quite gorgeous you know, so fluffy & tempting, don't take a lot of convincing either lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


>


here you go kiwiman,meet shirley the sheep


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> here you go kiwiman,meet shirley the sheep http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTThMfXtOrE&feature=related


----------

